# Russen Kälte



## trialco (22. Januar 2006)

Mensch, Mensch, war doch sonst nie so kalt, warum jetzt gerade wo mein Radl mal High end ist  , also, alle denen die Bremsen auch zufrieren können ja auch mal ihren Senf dazu geben^^


----------



## Levelboss (22. Januar 2006)

Zufrieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (22. Januar 2006)

-13°


----------



## isah (22. Januar 2006)

zufrieren ist wohl kaum das problem.. schnee kommt auf die felge, wird festgepresst und die bremse rutscht durch, egal ob v-brake oder magura..


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> zufrieren ist wohl kaum das problem.. schnee kommt auf die felge, wird festgepresst und die bremse rutscht durch, egal ob v-brake oder magura..



darum! ne scheibe!^^






aber dann kommt das 2.Problem!   

die kalten Bremshebel! und die eingefrorenen Finger!!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> zufrieren ist wohl kaum das problem.. schnee kommt auf die felge, wird festgepresst und die bremse rutscht durch, egal ob v-brake oder magura..



schnee?? kälte?? zufrieren?? wo lebt ihr denn??  
bei mir ist blauer himmel, sonne und 10 grad!!  

Jan


----------



## !Monty! (22. Januar 2006)

-5 grad kein schnee und hs33 geht perfekt was will man mehr?


----------



## funky^jAY (22. Januar 2006)

jo...hier auch.

-5° und sommer sonne sonnenschein


----------



## Pellenheimer (22. Januar 2006)

freiburg gestern und vorgestern:sonne ,longsleeve ,trial fahren


----------



## Reflex_fan (22. Januar 2006)

-13 grad und schnee bei uns in  Dresden, aber dank scheibenbremse - no problemo


----------



## Scr4t (22. Januar 2006)

Berlin: -8° bis -10° - die Sonne scheint.... Kein Problem mit der Magura:

WD40 rockt, das einzig negative ist der druckpunkt der etwas wandert, sobald das WD40 die außentemperatur erreicht hat, aber dazu einfach bissl am TPA drehen und alles ist so wie es war... reagiert schnell genug und die kolben fahren auch wieder schnell genug zurück  

Das einzig doofe, hier ist überall EIS... durch die +4 und regen am vortag ist das irgendwie uncool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Januar 2006)

10-15 grad Tagsüber


----------



## koxxole (22. Januar 2006)

hallo leute 
das is ja wirklich scheiß wetter 
aber man kann auch im schnee radfahren  
auch bei der kälte 
mfg an alle


----------



## trialsrider (22. Januar 2006)

9 Grad Bonn.....trialfahren im Longsleeve- Frisur hält.
Aber Knöchel seit gerade verstaucht....
egal drauf schei$$en und rocken!  

martin


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Frammersbach -2 Grad. Lange Hose + T-Shirt = schöööön warm, wenn man in ner Halle fährt  

MFG


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Januar 2006)

also ich hätt auch gern -15.
dann bleiben meine longdrinks wenigstens schön kühl *fg*


----------



## Bike Lane (22. Januar 2006)

wir haben zur zeit minus 15 grad und gehen im schnee unter. der schnee ist wieder auf einen halben meter angestiegen. naja, aber mit dual disc und den richtigen klamotten macht das auch nichts. diese aufgeschütteten schneehaufen am straßenrand sind extrem lustig und genial zum üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (22. Januar 2006)

bremse zufrieren ??

dot-4 hält bis -70 °C

da kann noch ne menge kalte luft aus moskau kommen


----------



## trialco (22. Januar 2006)

tja, destilliertes Wasser is da nich so standhaft


----------



## AK13 (22. Januar 2006)

Langlaufski gut gewachst - mir doch egal!


----------



## -|nS5|- (23. Januar 2006)

-11° .... da is mir das mehr oder wenniger scheiss egal ob meine bremsen gehn :d da ich bei dieser sau kälter eh nich fahrn kann ..... bzw will


----------



## funky^jAY (23. Januar 2006)

heute sind -12°C 

das problem bei der kälte ist jetzt, das ich irgendwie das gefühl habe das die bremsblöcke härter werden und nich mehr so gut ziehen. oder ist das nur einbildung. aber solange nix nass ist gehts eigentlich noch


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. Januar 2006)

in berlin waren es heute morgen -18°C.
aber mir ist es ja eh egal, wie schweine kalt das wetter draußen ist, mein ellebogen hindert mich ja trotzdem am trialen


----------



## Hopserhäsle (23. Januar 2006)

am Bodensee ca. -10°, Sonnenschein, aber muss arbeiten. 
Im Moment auch kein Bike. Gibt bald ein nigelnagelneues!!! *freu*


----------



## locdog (23. Januar 2006)

-22 C   und trialen tuhe ich god sei dank in ne schnee freien aber auch unbecheitzten halle


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Januar 2006)

AK13 schrieb:
			
		

> Langlaufski gut gewachst - mir doch egal!



-15... eis und schnee überall. magura orginal gefriert nicht, aber das blut in den fingern. deswegen vorrübergehender umstieg auf skier und im bayrischen hinterland natursektionen fürn sommer gecheckt:
gestern


----------



## florianwagner (23. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> gestern



du geiler typ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> -15... eis und schnee überall. magura orginal gefriert nicht, aber das blut in den fingern. deswegen vorrübergehender umstieg auf skier und im bayrischen hinterland natursektionen fürn sommer gecheckt:
> gestern




Du kannst echt alles, du Schwein 

Ich warte noch, dass du Flügel bekommst, oder der erste Mensch bist, der ohne technische Hilfsmittel am Mond pi$$en geht.


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Januar 2006)

Macht doch spaß so bei -19,7°C ca.: 25min zur Schule zu fahren (und bei -16 zurück), und das eigene Bike ist das Einzige was auf dem ganzen Schulhof rumsteht.


----------



## [email protected]!t (23. Januar 2006)

freiburg +1,2 C°   

ist die russenluft schon aufgebraucht ?


----------



## Ray (24. Januar 2006)

rainer hat völlig recht... bei diesem wetter muss man flexibel reagieren können


----------



## Monty98 (24. Januar 2006)

-19°


----------



## Sanitoeter (25. Januar 2006)

Bremerhaven    -10°C

Bike is eh beim Fahrradladen....und ich klapper mir hier einen ab! Und vor langeweile geh ich kaputt... Werd morgen ma zum Drahtesel-Laden hingehen und den ollen Vogel zusammensch*** wo mein Bike bleibt.... ich will FAAAAAAAAAHRN!!! Aber hier is eh alles Nass!!! Egal...


----------



## tommytrialer (26. Januar 2006)

auf - 8° folgen 8cm schnee, der bis übermorgen bestimmt wieder weg ist


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Januar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> auf - 8° folgen 8cm schnee, der bis übermorgen bestimmt wieder weg ist




bei uns ebenfalls 8cm Schnee!!  

Ich hoff auch sehr das er bis Samstag weg is!!


----------



## Lenin (26. Januar 2006)

Na? friert ihr alle ein? Der Creepy Crawler von einem Typen in Russland
hat bei -25 voll die Risse gekriegt!! hier gibts die fotos:
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=23654


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (26. Januar 2006)

Lenin schrieb:
			
		

> Na? friert ihr alle ein? Der Creepy Crawler von einem Typen in Russland
> hat bei -25 voll die Risse gekriegt!! hier gibts die fotos:
> http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=23654



das ist hart.... dabei ist der creepy crawler schon einer der weicheren?! 

Der TryAll ist bissl weicher oder? vllt kann er ja den bis -30° fahren


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Januar 2006)

Hab ich vorhin an meinem Try all endeckt  Ich glaub der einzige Reifen der den Temperaturen standhält ist der Monty


----------



## Scr4t (27. Januar 2006)

verdammt, hab mir meinen mal angeguckt... der hat auch lauter risse... 






ABer da das profil sowieso schon weit runter ist, kommt im frühling ein neuer ran


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo

wo hattet ihr denn eure Bikes stehen, damit die Reifen rissig wurden?

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Januar 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wo hattet ihr denn eure Bikes stehen, damit die Reifen rissig wurden?
> 
> MFG



also meins stand im Keller!   (ich hatte auch des Prob) 

aber ich vermute des reicht schon bei -17grad ne halbe stunde zu trialen!


----------



## sdh (30. Januar 2006)

mein rad steht im schlafzimmer und bin nur bis -6 grad gefahren aber der maxxis hat doch risse bekommen. zum glück sind sie nicht sehr teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (30. Januar 2006)

meins steht auch im Keller +XX°

und beim fahren waren es draußen max. -15°


----------

